# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Iva - decadenza rimborso anomalo - ricorso

## salhem

Espongo il seguente caso. Faccio una premessa che può essere interessante sulle possibilità di ricorso.
Una ditta individuale cessa l'attività il 31.12.2005 conferendo in donazione l'azienda al figlio. viene chiusa la partita iva.
Il credito iva vantato dal padre è di una certa rilevanza, e in dichiarazione Iva per il 2005 lo manda in compensazione.
Erroneamente, le due ditte interpretano che in base alla donazione dell'azienda, il credito Iva viene ceduto dal donante, che quindi non effettua nessuna compensazione o richiesta di rimborso. tale convinzione è errata perchè non si sono eseguite le corrette procedure e dall'atto notarile di donazione esplicitamente vengono esclusi i crediti e i debiti.
Ovviamente da controllo automatizzato e successivamente in ufficio l'A.E. non riconosce il credito Iva in capo al donatario.
A questo punto, resosi conto dell'accaduto, il padre inoltra istanza di rimborso "anomalo" ex art.21 d.lgs546/92 per il credito Iva 2005 mai goduto. essendo questo inoltrato a giugno 2009, sono scaduto i due anni e l'Ufficio lo nega per decadenza del termine (30 novembre 2008).
- ci sono delle possibilità di ricorso contro il provvedimento di diniego? (non ho trovato giurisprudenza favorevole);
- l'ufficio è nella condizione di applicare autotutela per riporto credito agli anni successivi? (interpellato, non si è reso disponibile, ma vorrei sapere se qualcuno ha esperienze simili).
Grazie mille!

----------


## Aggiornamenti

> Una ditta individuale cessa l'attività il 31.12.2005 conferendo in donazione l'azienda al figlio. Viene chiusa la partita iva.

  Il donante perde la qualifica di imprenditore pertanto. 
La dichiarazione doveva essere unica con due moduli e presentata dal donatario. 
A prescindere da quanto pattuito nell'atto di donazione in merito ai crediti e debiti, se correttamente compilata la dichiarazione IVA ciò comporta, a mio parere, che il credito del donante è automaticamente traslato al donatario. 
Se così può essere vi sono 4 anni di tempo per correggere la dichiarazione IVA a suo tempo presentata integrandola

----------


## salhem

> Il donante perde la qualifica di imprenditore pertanto. 
> La dichiarazione doveva essere unica con due moduli e presentata dal donatario. 
> A prescindere da quanto pattuito nell'atto di donazione in merito ai crediti e debiti, se correttamente compilata la dichiarazione IVA ciò comporta, a mio parere, che il credito del donante è automaticamente traslato al donatario. 
> Se così può essere vi sono 4 anni di tempo per correggere la dichiarazione IVA a suo tempo presentata integrandola

  Il donante ha cessato la qualifica di imprenditore. 
Purtroppo l'Agenzia Entrate non è della stessa opinione. il fatto che i crediti non si siano trasferiti con l'atto è fondamentale, in quanto non si può disattendere una scrittura notarile; notare che altrimenti anche questi crediti avrebbero dovuto essere citati nell'atto, quantificati, e assoggettati a imposta di registro in quanto voci dell'attivo.
Cmq, in un caso analogo, con Sentenza 16 aprile 2008, n. 9961, la Corte di Cassazione ha bocciato un ricorso in tal senso del contribuente. 
Diventa interessante il discorso dell'integrativa, non sul donatario ma sul donante.
Non è una integrativa a favore? 
Non posso cmq integrarla con richesta di rimborso, in quanto il modello VR era da presentare entro l'anno successivo. 
Posso però chiedere che per le annualità successive mi venga riportato il credito iva in compensazione, in modo da recuperarlo su quella di quest'anno. Infatti mi chiedevo se ci fossero gli estremi per richiedere autotutela.

----------


## salhem

Nessuno mi sa dare un'indicazione? cercherei giurisprudenza riguardante termini di decadenza della richiesta rimborso art.21 d.lvo 546/92... ho trovato solo giurisprudenza contro il contribuente. Cerco giurisprudenza che avvalli la tesi per cui i due anni decorrono da un diverso presupposto di restituzione di imposta rispetto la data di presentazione della dichiarazione.
Grazie!

----------


## fsdn2003

Vedi bene che ce n'è di giurisprudenza favorevole...ho letto qualcosa in passato sul caso.

----------

